# Softwareentwicklung => grafische Algorithmen



## Disap (3. Februar 2005)

Moin moin.
Ich bin mir jetzt gar nicht so sicher, ob ich hier den richtigen Forenstrang gewählt habe, ansonsten sorry :-( 

Jedenfalls handel ich gerade das Thema Softwareentwicklung ab. Doch in meinen Büchern und im www. taucht immer wieder eine Verknüpfung zu grafischen Algorithmen auf. Bloss leider kann ich mir darunter nichts vorstellen und habe auch keine Definition dazu gefunden, was mir mein ganzes Verständnis irgendwie zerstört. 
Was darf ich mir unter grafischen Algorithmen vorstellen? 

Liebe Grüße Disap


----------



## chmee (3. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube, die meinen sowas:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmablaufplan

und somit bist du hier leider falsch 

mfg chmee


----------

